# Has anyone ever priced a Mitzi Skiff?



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

.....if so which model and what kind of pricing did you get? There is now a dealer listed for Houston, but all I get is an answering machine. I left a message, but so far, no call. I can't even pull the dealer up on the yellow pages. Also, there is no longer a dealer listed in Austin on Mtizi's website.


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

Stuart 

The last time I talked with the guy that owns Mitzi skiff he said the texas dealer is located in I think Port Aransas for Texas That was like a Year and a half ago maybe longer. I think
the dealers name is Island Marine or something like that. The model I was interested in
was the 17ftr, I needed a lite weight poling boat that would let me use my 70hp Suzuki
fourstroke and he thought that motor was perhaps to heavy for the Mitzi For the money they are not as expensive as other boat builders, it is a Florida style skiff.

Capt Lee


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Thanks


I called a dealer in Florida. A 16ST hull is right under $9k. He said a 2 stroke 50 horse will push it in the upper 30s.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> .....if so which model and what kind of pricing did you get? There is now a dealer listed for Houston, but all I get is an answering machine. I left a message, but so far, no call. I can't even pull the dealer up on the yellow pages. Also, there is no longer a dealer listed in Austin on Mtizi's website.


I priced just about every model they have, but particularly the 15 and 17 tunnels. I actually went to Florida and wet tested a number of skiffs including Mitzi.

The 15 I checked both tiller and CC. The 17 was just CC.

I got a low price of $9500 for boat, 25 2 stroke, ss prop, trailer, tax, and tabs for the 15 tiller. The cc added a lot of cost to the boat due to the console, steering mechanism, and the need to go with a larger motor due to added weight. With a 40 4 stroke I was quoted $13,500 with the same accessories.

I got a price of around $18k for a 17 cc with a 60 Yam 4 stroke, ss prop, trailer, tabs, and custom color. Probably could have saved another couple hundred for white, but the dealer only had colored hulls. Obviously you can also drop the price by going with a 50 or even a 2 stroke (or both).

My opinion is the tiller models are the real deal in a Mitzi. A new skiff for under $10k is a strong product that really is not matched by other shallow skiff companies - even if its only 15 ft. Even the 16 and 17 tillers come in under $11 and 13k respectively when you really get down to dealing and are serious.

When you get into the CC models, especially the 17, there are a number of other companies in the same relative price range that I would seriously look at also. Mitzi has the largest jump in price from tiller to CC of any of the companies I looked at. Not sure if that means everyone elses tiller is overpriced or if Mitzi charges too much for their CC and steering mechanism.

If you want a CC, I would look into the used market. There are a number of 16 CC's for sale and most are low hours and under 12k.

If you go new, realize the prices you get over the phone or on the internet are not the best they can do. I got 10-15% lower prices in person than on the phone when they realized I was seriously looking and there to test the skiffs.


----------



## southbound (Aug 15, 2005)

What were your impressions from your wet test, how did mitzi stand up to the other boats you tested? there aren't that many florida syle hulls with a tunnel out there, i have been looking into mitzi and hpx's. mitzis are obviously less $, did you wet test the mavericks as well?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

southbound said:


> What were your impressions from your wet test, how did mitzi stand up to the other boats you tested? there aren't that many florida syle hulls with a tunnel out there, i have been looking into mitzi and hpx's. mitzis are obviously less $, did you wet test the mavericks as well?


It wet tested well for what I was looking for in a skiff. It was quiet, poled easy, was drier than a lot of the others, and floated shallow. Maybe not the shallowest, but was definitely close.

Obviously, the 15 was shallower and lighter than the 17 and the tiller was better than the CC.

I have tested a Maverick HPX-T. They are a nice boat-no doubts. The tunnel is only in the 17. They have everything you are looking for a in a flats boat - shallow floating, shallow running, pole ok, well built, relatively quiet. They are not the best at anything, but overall a quality boat. But, they are too expensive if you ask me. You can find a used one about 4-5 years old for the $20-21k range, so you would have to go used and pre-2000 to get it in the same price range as a fully loaded Mitzi 17.

Used Higher End versus New Mitzi is just a personal choice I guess. If you have the money for a new HPX-T, then I would consider it.

I am not sold that you have to have a tunnel for Texas in a flats skiff. Flats skiffs don't weigh the 900+ pounds that a Texas scooter style boats typically does in anything over 15 ft - so they don't draft as much in V hull even when on a plane as a heavier boat would. I have fished with 3 friends that own Florida style boats that do not have tunnels. 1 is a Mitzi, 1 is an HB, and 1 is a Maverick. I have also fished off a HPX-T and a Mitzi 16 ST in Texas.

Not overly impressed with the difference in skinny running ability. I am not saying if I had the option I would say no to a tunnel, but I would not rule out boats like the Beavertail, Banshee, GB, or a used HB just because it did not have a tunnel.

My experience is tunnels run somewhat shallower on plane, but also dip more in the rear when you are poling. Something that is not a concern for most guys that run Texas scooters because they wade once they get in the back areas, but definitely not something I really want in a skiff since poling was one of the major reasons for buying it.

If you look on the Florida Sportsman magazine forum, there are a lot of discussions about the new super skinny skiffs. There are even a couple of guys from Texas that run all the boats you are looking at - Mitzi's with tunnel and without, HPX-T's, and even a guy with the handle skinnyme that has a new Banshee tiller. He and the guys with the non-tunnel Mitzi's have not had issues without a tunnel and some of them fish the same water I kayak into now. A jackplate would help on both a tunnel and non-tunnel.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Man, keggin thanks a lot. That is some very useful info indeed. While most everyone else is looking to get a bigger boat, I'm leaning towards something smaller, lighter, easier to tow etc.. etc..


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

You do not need a tunnel in a poling skiff. The lightweight allows it to run and get up shallow. I have a Back Country Phantom that weighs 600lbs and has no tunnel. If it is floating with my fat buttt in it, I can get it up. It will run in what it will float in as well. My boat is 16'3" and has a 70 Yamaha. It will push 36mph with a 4 blade drag prop. Ranger now makes this exact boat. If you have any other questions on poling skiffs I have been and run a bunch of them. Chris.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Man, keggin thanks a lot. That is some very useful info indeed. While most everyone else is looking to get a bigger boat, I'm leaning towards something smaller, lighter, easier to tow etc.. etc..


I am with you.

I have a large offshore boat already and need something small for those days when I don't want to go long. Plus, I fish alone a lot in the back lakes and flats - so ease of control is important. Nothing like being alone on a skiff with my dog, a fly rod and cigar to remind you why you go to work everyday.

I am looking for the simplest, lightest, and shallowest skiff I can find for a decent price since it has a specialized purpose.

So, I am actually leaning toward tillers for the lower weight, simplicity, and the extra room they offer. Plus, a buddy of mine has a 15 Mitzi tiller with a 25 that he runs the backcountry in Florida and the Bahamas - and man does it fly through those creeks. Easy to steer and fits in some small spaces - I could see that being a big benefit getting in and out of the back lakes along the coast.

So I am focused on the Mitzi 15 or 16, Banshee, GB 16, or a used HB tiller.

Of the new boats, the Gordon 16 looks like my favorite, but I am not sure I am patient enough to wait for their backlog. Plus, at $18,500 base its the most expensive. The Banshee performs well and you can get one rigged out for around $16,500 out the door if you can find one. Seems like the dealers want to go with the Extreme and then rip you off on pricing. I was shocked the other day when I was reading Florida Sportsman and saw the base price on an Extreme is mid-18's. I have not had an in person quote for an Extreme that was less than $23k - and that is a lot of tax or they are upcharging because of demand - which is BS.

But that less than $10k price for a new Mitzi 15 keeps coming back to me. That is a lot of boat and performance for the price. I know it is not finished as well, but I like the simplicity factor. Plus, every once in a while you see a used tiller go up for sale in the $6k range - which is almost a no brainer. I mean, that is jon boat pricing and the Mitzi is a lot more than just a jon boat even if it is not the most plush flats skiff.

I am really impressed by the new Beavertail B2. It comes in a side console, which leaves ample room. Its an 18 footer and pretty impressive for under 20k. If it was looking for a new, larger, console flats boat - I think I might go with one.

Wish BT had more of a track record, but really Mitzi is the only one of the currently produced lower priced super skinny's that has been in production for more than a couple of years. So they are all short on history. Which is probably where Ranger gets an edge because their hulls history and company experience or GB because of Mr Gordon's experience with HB and the legendary history of that hull.


----------



## southbound (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the responses, lots of good info. My main concern is the draft of a tunnel vs. a v hull while poling. all manufacturers tunnels seem to draft a few inches less than a v. just wondering how true that is (especially in the mitzi because i agree, the hpx is too expensive). i have only fished v hull florida style boats in the keys where draft doesn't really matter. plus, i rarely cross open water and am not that concerned with top end speed. i try not to get up too shallow but a tunnel seems a lot friendlier to the grass as well?
I currently fish out of a 20' shoalwater tunnel that will run and float most places i need to go, but it weighs about three times as much as a suburban and i am just not man enough to pole it.
once again, thanks for any info/opinions


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Well, I got a hold of the dealer that is listed for Houston. He is actually in Baytown. Anyways, he is supposed to be getting some boats in next week. He says he has been quoting the Mitzi 16ST with jackplate, 60 horse Tohatsu, fully rigged, TTL, drive out at somewhere a little less than $20k.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

What else should I be looking at? If we can move our 18' Flats Cat I want to go with something smaller and lighter. I have some pretty major back issues and handling a big boat and wading for long periods get me down pretty easy these days. That's why I was looking at the Mitzi for drifting / poling back lakes and down south. Plus the price of a Mitzi is pretty attractive compared to other Florida style skiffs. Haven't ruled out something used especially if I can find something w/o a motor.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> What else should I be looking at? If we can move our 18' Flats Cat I want to go with something smaller and lighter. I have some pretty major back issues and handling a big boat and wading for long periods get me down pretty easy these days. That's why I was looking at the Mitzi for drifting / poling back lakes and down south. Plus the price of a Mitzi is pretty attractive compared to other Florida style skiffs. Haven't ruled out something used especially if I can find something w/o a motor.


Beavertail B2, Ranger Banshee (and Extreme), Gordon Boatworks Waterman, ECC Lostmen (if they actually ever make any), Renegade Skate, New or Used Maverick HPX-T, Used Hells Bay Waterman or Whipray or 17.8 Pro, Sterling 17 Tunnel, and Lagoon are the major ones I can think of that will float super shallow and be easier to pole.

There are others, but for super skinny's that is most of them. If you need lighter AND smaller, the Bashee, Waterman 16's (GB and HB both), Mitzi 15 & 16, and the Maverick 15 HPX (not a tunnel) are all good boats under 16. And everyone one of them are light and will perform.

I would not pay $20k for a 16ST Mitzi unless it was really decked out - power pole, removable TM, tabs, aluminum trailer. You can get one from the dealers in Florida with a 50hp for $14k. That leaves a lot of room for extras. Plus, how much stuff do you really want since the point is for it too be as light as possible. For a little under $20k, you should be able to get a pretty well accessorized 17 tunnel. But to be honest, @$20k I would probably get a Beavertail. Or throw another $3K into the picture and get a Gordon.

I have found that most Texas dealers of flats boats are going to want and extra 10% or more before tax over Florida dealers just because of lack of competition. Even with today's gas rate, you can go get one in Florida for about $700 and spend a few days fishing too boot.

By the way, I will admit I am far from a Tohatsu expert, but I did not think they made a 60. Only a 50 or 70. But I have been on a 16ST with a 50 2 stroke and it was more than enough for that boat. I prefer the 2 stroke because of the lower weight - which is the whole point of the skiff.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

southbound said:


> Thanks for the responses, lots of good info. My main concern is the draft of a tunnel vs. a v hull while poling. all manufacturers tunnels seem to draft a few inches less than a v. just wondering how true that is (especially in the mitzi because i agree, the hpx is too expensive). i have only fished v hull florida style boats in the keys where draft doesn't really matter. plus, i rarely cross open water and am not that concerned with top end speed. i try not to get up too shallow but a tunnel seems a lot friendlier to the grass as well?
> I currently fish out of a 20' shoalwater tunnel that will run and float most places i need to go, but it weighs about three times as much as a suburban and i am just not man enough to pole it.
> once again, thanks for any info/opinions


That is not my experience. First, I don't believe a manufacturer on the planet about how shallow their boat will float. They all exagerate or test them empty.

Second, in the ones I real world tested - I did not find a significant difference in the shallow floating capabilities of the Tunnel versus non-tunnel (less than 1"). The advantage gained from the tunnel seemed to be lost by the extra dip in the rear of the hull due to the tunnel when poling. Obviously, you could offset this some by moving as much weight (batteries, etc) forward. But when you put the pressure of pushing the pole on the tunnel it dips more than the V and seems to take away most of the gain. I think if you balanced out a non-tunnel you would get close to the same result. But if you are going new and you have the option of the tunnel, I would probably get it. I know its only $800 in the Mitzis.

But once again, I would not rule out a boat just for lack of tunnel.

If cost is not a limitation, but only part of the equation I would rate the currently producing top 5 manufacturers as:

1. Gordon Boatworks
2. Beavertail
3. Mitzi
4. Ranger
5. Maverick

But, everyone one of them makes a boat i would be proud to own. For instance, I would take a Maverick in a second except $30k+ is ridiculous to me when you look at the quality of the products from the other 4 and then look at their price tags. Where as a Mitzi is the least "finished" of the 5, but easily the least expensive if you shop the price around seriously and there is no where I have fished that the higher priced boats can go that a Mitzi can not.


----------



## parrothead823 (Sep 29, 2004)

Not to hijack your thread, but I work for Texas Marine. If you are looking for a shallow water skiff, we just got a couple boats that might interest you. We have in stock a new Ranger Banshee that gets as skinny as any boat I've ever seen. Very cool boat! We also have some Ranger Ghosts in stock as well. 

Give me a shout if you want to take a look at it. 

Norm Bekoff
281-732-6661


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

parrothead823 said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but I work for Texas Marine. If you are looking for a shallow water skiff, we just got a couple boats that might interest you. We have in stock a new Ranger Banshee that gets as skinny as any boat I've ever seen. Very cool boat! We also have some Ranger Ghosts in stock as well.
> 
> Give me a shout if you want to take a look at it.
> 
> ...


The Banshee does get skinny - that is for sure. Would be a great boat for Texas flats and I would have one in a minute if the Extreme was even close to reasonably priced compared to the tiller model or the other sub-$20k boats it competes against in fit and finish.

However, the one issue I had with it is why is it $24k out the door for an Extreme? I was quoted mid-14k out the door for a Banshee tiller 40hp by another Texas dealer (You guys don't have any tillers). But when I went to talk to one of your shops about the Extreme, I was told is was $24k out the door for a 50hp Extreme.

I find it hard to believe that upgrading the motor 10 hp and adding that center console contraption is worth $9000. Opting for a CC over a tiller and upgrading the motor 20 hp is less than $5000 at the other manufacturers, much less on only a 10hp increase. I realize that entire setup is more than a fiberglass console and remote/steering controls that others use, but I still understand where the extra $4-5k that Ranger shops seem to want. Plus, I saw an ad the other day in Florida Sportsman that listed MSRP on the Banshee with a 50hp and trailer at less than $19k. So that really confused me based on the prices I have been quoted. I mean, different trailers and motor manufacturers can be used to explain only so much.

The Ghost is definitely a nice boat, but is not a super skinny boat. It is a Florida flats capable boat where a 10 inch draft is not an issue, but does not have a draft that I would consider super skinny.

Not trying to be a jerk, just stating what kind of turned me off on the Banshee Extreme since you brought it up. I was really excited when I saw the tiller and the price and thought I had found my CC flats skiff - but my bubble was not just burst, it was destroyed when I got a price for the Extreme.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Guys I bought a Ranger Banshee in Aug of last year. I flew to Fl several different times to demo technical poling skiffs and tour facilities. It took me about 11 months, several flights and many guided trips to make my decision. Every time I looked at a boat I tried to look at it from the perspective of what a TX skinny water junkie needs. If I can be of any help let me know. I feel like I looked at everything available before pulling the trigger.

I will say this,,,, tillers rock, especially in the marsh!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a 2004 Mitzi 15 tiller I have been trying to sale here.

Anyone interested.
Joe


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

skinnyme said:


> Guys I bought a Ranger Banshee in Aug of last year. I flew to Fl several different times to demo technical poling skiffs and tour facilities. It took me about 11 months, several flights and many guided trips to make my decision. Every time I looked at a boat I tried to look at it from the perspective of what a TX skinny water junkie needs. If I can be of any help let me know. I feel like I looked at everything available before pulling the trigger.
> 
> I will say this,,,, tillers rock, especially in the marsh!


Yep, there is something to be said about tillers. Total split second control. Do you have an extended handle or what?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Yep, there is something to be said about tillers. Total split second control. Do you have an extended handle or what?


He has a really nice Banshee. Yes, he has an extended handle. He also has a grip rail installed to hold on to while standing and mounting his gauges/controls. He has a couple of other options if I remember correctly.

If you look through some of the archived topics on either this forum or the Florida Sportsmen forum (don't remember which but he is skinnyme on both I think) you can see his skiff. Definitely makes me jealous.

If you are going tiller, that narrows the field a lot for skiffs. For one, I would not really want over a 17 ft for a tiller.

That would leave you the regular Banshee (around $14.5-18k depending on options), Mitzi 15-17 ($10k-$15k depending on size and options), Gordon Waterman 16 (18.8-$22k), or you can occassionally find used HB tiller (Whipray or Waterman). I might have missed one, but that is most of them.

If you are going new, I would either go with a Mitzi 15 tunnel with a 30 2 stroke so you can stay at around $10k or a Banshee with a 40 2 stroke for around $15k. I love the Gordon, but $20k for a 40 hp tiller seems a lot to me. I think their CC is a steal since the price only goes up about $2k. Talk to the guys down at the Skiff Store if you decide on a Banshee Tiller. They know a lot on rigging them and have the best price in the state that I have found.

You might also look around for a used tiller. Doubt you will find a Banshee used yet. Or at least one that is a good deal - I saw a used one on boat trader a couple of months ago, but they wanted $17k for it when you could have gotten a new one down in PA rigged the same way for less.

I have seen a couple of used Mitzi 15 tillers for sale lately for between $6k and $8k depending on motor size and options. There is one guy in Houston trying to sell his but he wants $10k and that is a little high for used tiller IMO. Although it is close. Will be interesting to see what the new Houston dealer has for prices on tillers if he wanted $20k for a a 16ST with a 60hp.

The only thing I will say on a tiller is you really need to evaluate motor weight when deciding on hp more than on an CC - where you will generally opt for the larger hp initially.

I fish with a friend in Florida that upgraded the motor on his 15 ft tiller from a 25hp 2 stroke Yamaha that weighed around 110 pounds to a Mercury 40 4 stroke that weight over 210 lbs. When we GPS'd his boat he was really disappointed to only see a 1-2 mph improvement. I think the extra 100 pounds of weight in the motor really ate up most of his hp gain.

He thought the boat had better hole shot, but I really could not see any big improvement. I mean, it got up pretty quick to begin with and did not do much better after the new motor. I think he was wishful thinking since he just laid out the money for the new motor. He later added tabs and changed his prop pitch and that did more to how fast the boat got on plane than the new motor. He probably should have done that first with the 25 and I bet he would have been happy and richer.

Just some of my thoughts since I am going through the same process right now.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Lets say I was leaning towards a Mitzi 16 ST for example. What motor would be the best? My thought is to max it out at 60 horses. With that said, the Yamaha 50 horse is light (189 lbs) and comparitively cheap, plus its a Yamaha. The E-tec is attractive and the 40, 50, and 60 all weigh the same, albeit 240 lbs. Aslo teh E-tec would be considerably more $$$$. Would the extra 50 lbs kill the draft at rest? Also, what do you suppose top speed is between the 50 and 60 horse and what would cruise mph say at 4200 rpm be?


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

My brother lives and fishes all over south Florida and he got a Smitty skiff, put his existing 30hp 2 stroke, and it worked really well. They are somewhat bare bones, but it was affordable, light, and had a shallow draft. One of his buddies has a Dolphin 16 skiff tiller that he got fairly cheap, but they are finished out much nicer. Only other boats I know about to consider from what has been previously mentioned.

http://www.smittysmarine.net/SSkiffinfo.htm
http://www.dolphinboats.com/renegade_tiller16.php


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SS Minnow said:


> My brother lives and fishes all over south Florida and he got a Smitty skiff, put his existing 30hp 2 stroke, and it worked really well. They are somewhat bare bones, but it was affordable, light, and had a shallow draft. One of his buddies has a Dolphin 16 skiff tiller that he got fairly cheap, but they are finished out much nicer. Only other boats I know about to consider from what has been previously mentioned.
> 
> http://www.smittysmarine.net/SSkiffinfo.htm
> http://www.dolphinboats.com/renegade_tiller16.php


The Renegade would definitely be another consideration. Not sure about the price on one since I did not look at them. But they get pretty shallow and are nice boats.

The Smitty is an ok boat but really you are looking at $6500 for the hull and trailer once you add a poling platform. Not really a good deal when you consider you can get a Mitzi 15 for that. Plus, the only Smitty I have ever been on drafted a lot more than 5". That V is pretty big to be going that skinny. But maybe with perfect balancing.


----------



## frankwimbish (Nov 16, 2005)

*New Mitzi*

I have one on order, that should be here next week. I got the 16 ST. I have the colored hull (Seafoam Green), Bobs Jackplate, Trim Tabs, and 50 HP Tohatsu w/SS Prop., and aluminum trailer. The boat was ordered through Sailventure, which is the new dealer in Baytown. He has responded and followup up pretty well. However the proof will be in the pudding if the boat makes it here next week, since I have tournament on the 29th.

PS: It was 17,500.00


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*flats skiffs*

You guys that seem to have the info on the Mitzi and others, how would it do in the flats around Corpus or running across a bay to get to the flats? Have you heard anything about Stumpknocker coming out with a flats style skiff?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I hope one of these guys who has one or has ridden in one of the boats mentioned will post up. My gut is that these skiffs won't be any worse than any other shallow water rig in a similar length. The only thing might be weight. A lot of these skiffs weigh in at less than 500 lbs w/o power or fuel, so you aren't going to be plowing through any chop that's for sure.

Talk to anyone who is serious about poling skiffs and they are willing to give up things during the ride to a fishing spot. For them the skiff comes into its own when you turn the motor off, trim it up and step up on that platform.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I trailer mine, so that makes a difference versus having it on a lift at a marina or house. I have found dozens of new boat ramps I never knew existed before, mostly because now I drive as close as possible before launching. I search for a place to launch that limits distance and open water for both time and ease of rise. Remember, to keep the weight down, a lot of the super skinny skiffs stay at 60hp or less, so cruising speeds in the low 30's is common and thus you don't want to have to run 10 miles and 20-25 minutes to get to the fishing spot when you could have driven that distance in 10 minutes.

Although, my Mitzi handles chop better than I expected. Its not bad in anything under 2 ft although you will get wet between 1 and 2 ft. But it does not beat you to death like a flat bottom will. 

And it jumps on plane in about 1.5 boat lengths with the trim tabs down. I ended up with a tiller and love it for handling and simplicity.

I had mine down in South Texas last week and it did great on the shallow flats. Really poled well and we were able to sneak up on a bunch of reds.

I would research any new skiff manufacturer in depth and really be sure to understand their hull design, weight, polability, hull slap, etc.. I found a number of the new and lesser known manufacturer's boats had some pretty undesirable performance characteristics. Not sure what your budget is, but with the Banshee, Beavertail, Gordon, Mitzi, used Mavericks and Hell's Bays of the world it would have to really be a great price for me to take a jump at a first time design from a company that has never been in the super skinny skiff market. Although Beavertail seems to have entered with a strong product and they evidently have a new skiff called the Bare Bones coming out at a lower price.

But I am extremely happy with my Mitzi tiller - all the performance I could ask for at a price that let me pay cash - So no boat payments and that makes the fishing twice as fun.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Tillers get two thumbs up on poling skiffs


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

i spoke with the dealer in houston area and quoted 6000 for a mitzi 15 bare hull no motor.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

redfish bayrat said:


> You guys that seem to have the info on the Mitzi and others, how would it do in the flats around Corpus or running across a bay to get to the flats? Have you heard anything about Stumpknocker coming out with a flats style skiff?


i fish the corpus flats a lot also 3 island and south padre island areas
, always on carolina skiff j16 ,,never had a problem 
and never missed a spot.
im now rigging my 3rd carolina j16, 
honestly you cant beat the value of this boats. 
i have now invested 3000 on my j16 including trailer ,,,--no motor--
and it looks awsome, i riged it myself . large front deck,large rear deck, i have a lagoon boats center console on it with stainless steel wheel and thottle controls, flush ss rod holders.. preety slick!!
and best of all ...its payed for cashola!!

im not saying i would want a mitzi ofcourse i would take one but this is just in case you are in a low budget.

will post up pics the end of next week.


----------

